# Acacia rats



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey do many people keep Acacia rats? or are they hard to come by?

thanks


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

I think new worl exotics had some:2thumb:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Richmonds Reptiles said:


> I think new worl exotics had some:2thumb:



WOW pretty expensive 40.00 each i can get 4 for that lol. managed to find somewhere getting them this week coming : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I kept and breed them for a good few years.they don't have many babies usually only 2 at a time so prices stay high. I'd love to get a group again though.


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

i'm picking up a couple this week £50 .00 for two he has a few for sale
pm for details if interested they are in southend so depends if you don't mind traveling also they are related.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Im too far north nr Middlesbrough - buy if anyone knows a breeder in the north east I'd be interested in knowing. Thanks.


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

I breed and keep these wonderful creatures. The largest litter that my gang have had is four pups, and single pups are common.
Kanzi rat had a pup on the 6th of Dec and this singleton pup is being raised brilliantly. Previously Kanzi had two pups.
Here are some pics of Kanzi and her new pup and a few of the rest of my Acacia Rat gang.
All the best with your new Acacia Rats - they are fantastic creatures - beautiful and very intelligent, and they can be as tame and interactive as fancy rats.

Heather.


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

i'm really excited about picking mine up on sunday 
and i love the one with the white band lyddicleaveburrow.


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you. Zulu the banded Acacia Rat boy is treasured and is very special.:flrt:

I hope that you enjoy keeping your Acacia Rats. I adore mine. They are such fantastic characters.

Heather.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

giant snail said:


> hey do many people keep Acacia rats? or are they hard to come by?
> 
> thanks



i keep n breed Acacia rats

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ieds/615836-2-malesub-adults-acacia-rats.html


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

shelby said:


> i'm picking up a couple this week £50 .00 for two he has a few for sale
> pm for details if interested they are in southend so depends if you don't mind traveling also they are related.


£50 for 2 wow that dear 

my are £10each or 2 £15 or a trio £25


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Fours the most I've had in any litter, although pair and singles are usual.babies are very small. I found they became better at being handled the older they get. Lovely mice/rats. They love climbing and exploring. Oldtyme I may be interested in a trio at some point if possible?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> Fours the most I've had in any litter, although pair and singles are usual.babies are very small. I found they became better at being handled the older they get. Lovely mice/rats. They love climbing and exploring. Oldtyme I may be interested in a trio at some point if possible?


pm me when you ready


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Many thanks, will get Xmas out the way first. My breeding group was sold to Stapeley Water Gardens about four or five yes ago. Sadly I Ment to keep a true pair back but realised it was two females! Good to find some one only a hour or so away.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks guys! great pictures! thats great that they are able to be tamed are thye very nippy at all?

getting a breeding pair for 20.00 this week. cant wait :flrt:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I found young to be quick and a little nippy. They seem to settle more as
They get older but are still quick. They are rather small -'about small rat size. Some people call them mice others rats. Pretty though. They love a large enclosure - an old wardrobe with a home made (small mesh) door/s work very well. Lots of hides and branches to play with.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

ahh right cheers. i have a 3ft high 3 ft long by 2 ft aviary which i have put 4 levels in and added branches and rope for them to play and adventure around on. wil straw,hay and news paper for bedding.:lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds good. If there is any mesh remember babies may be able to get through. Chinchilla cage mesh size is a little big if i remember correctly and very young can squeeze through.


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

i no oldtyme £50 is a bit pricey but when their are no others available in your area the guy has the freedom to charge a little extra but as i no him a little maybe alble to strick a deal fingers crossed.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I have to say I think I paid £25 each for mine originally although had discount for the trio.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

the wire size is 3/4 inch gap that should be okay? as use this wire for adult mice and baby gerbils. none have escaped... well in the 2 years iv been using it :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not completely sure, one of the other should be able to tell us.


----------

